# Sexing livingstonii help



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

So I have 2 lining stonii one has a red tip in its dorsal fin and the other has a yellow strip does that mean they are male And femal??


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

the male will have egg spots on his anal fin and a blue hue to his head.


----------

